# pave the way



## Peter.v.L (Oct 12, 2017)

we have laid a street with cobbles


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2018)

Thanks for the instructional video, Peter. You did an excellent job. That is a pretty easy way to make cobblestones. It just requires a little patience and perseverance.


----------



## cubalz (Apr 25, 2019)

That is one of those ideas where I say to myself, why didn't I think of that. Nicely done!


----------



## Single Driver Steam (Apr 22, 2016)

Wow that's really simple yet effective! I have to remember this if I decide to add any cobblestone path to my layout.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Nicely done.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Neat, and the effect worked out great. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2019)

Hey Peter, nice simple approach to get great results! Thanks for the video. I may use this technique for some sidewalks.

Gary.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

You used clay, would plaster of paris or dry wall compound also work and cure a lot faster?


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

very cool watching this. nicely done.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR (Jul 29, 2018)

That looks amazing. I would imagine the plaster of paris would dry to quickly, not enough working time?. I have some areas that it would look very neat in. Thank you for sharing this bit of information. Truly appreciated.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Thank you for posting this, it's great information.:appl:


----------

